

Show HN: SyndiFeed - Online RSS Reader - TheTechBox
http://syndifeed.com/?ref=hackernews

======
TheTechBox
I have been working on this for over a year and thought it was time to show it
off, if you do not want to sign up to have to try it then you can login with
the username Demo and the password demodemo.

Any feedback would be greatly appreciated. A mobile app is on the way.

